

Checklists. For bringing home Apollo 13. And software. - stefanbutlin
http://blog.ontestpad.com/2011/11/checklists-for-bringing-home-apollo-13.html

======
michaelcampbell
There's been a number of articles along this vein recently about checklists
for doctors; specifically surgeons, and how incredibly effective they've been
proven to be. And how violently against them a large # of surgeons are.

